# störendes grundrauschen bei pc-boxen



## mehesas7 (20. April 2007)

*störendes grundrauschen bei pc-boxen*

hallo,

habe mir vor ein paar tagen das speedlink gravity 2.1 'system' geholt weil ich meine 10 jahren alten popel-pc-böxchen mal endlich austauschen wollte.
da dieses paket auch in der pcgh in der bestenliste der stereo systeme aufgeführt ist, dachte ich mir das ist ne sichere und gute investition.
bin auch durchaus mit dem klang zufrieden, und gerade auch mit dem subwoofer ist es ne echte verbesserung für mich, auch wenn es sicherlich noch besseres gibt.
muss mich aber über das verhältnismäßig laute grundrauschen der satelliten wundern, das mich teilweise doch ziemlich stört. selbst meine alten boxen waren da bedeutend leiser und ich dachte das sowas bei aktuellen geräten praktisch nicht mehr existieren würde. gerade bei pc-boxen ist das ja nen wichtiger aspekt, da die teile ja in unmittelbarer nähe stehen...

wollte mal wissen ob das immer so ist, oder tatsächlich nur bei den 'billigeren' systemen auftritt, oder es wohlmöglich sogar defekt sein könnte.
viell. hat jemand ja das gleiche system und kann mir dazu was sagen.

danke


----------



## Gesteini (20. April 2007)

*AW: störendes grundrauschen bei pc-boxen*

Hab das gleiche System. 
Ein leichtes Grundrauschen ist bei Lautsprechern ja normal, allerdings muss man dazu im Normalfall nahe an die Boxen ran um das richtig zu hören, ist zumindest bei mir so. Es dürfte also nicht am System an sich liegen, es sei denn dieses hat irgendeinen Defekt.

Hab jetzt mal ein bisschen gesucht und sogar was hoffentlich brauchbares gefunden.
http://www.klamm.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-22155.html
http://www.informationsarchiv.net/foren/beitrag-57145.html

Da stehen einige Sachen, wie ich sie auch hier im Forum schon des öfteren gelesen hab, z.B. (Strom-) Kabel anders verlegen. Ich selber kann dir da nicht allzu viel erklären, weil ich davon bisher zum Glück verschont geblieben bin und mich demnach auch noch nicht wirklich mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe.

Vielleicht hilft ja einer von den Tipps aus den Links.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (21. April 2007)

*AW: störendes grundrauschen bei pc-boxen*

Wäre auch interessant zu wissen was für eine Soundkarte du eigentlich hast. Wenn du Onboardsound benutzt, dann ist das Grundrauschen wohl eher darauf zurückzuführen als auf das System. Durch den Sprung in der Qualität den du durch die Anschaffung des neuen Systems gemacht hast, kann es sein, dass du das Grundrauschen jetzt nur besser hörst als mit den Popel-PC-Böxchen. 

SSA


----------



## mehesas7 (21. April 2007)

*AW: störendes grundrauschen bei pc-boxen*

@ gesteini
das boxen immer ein gewissen grundrauschen haben ist ja eben normal, aber das sollte man in den meisten fällen -und gerade bei pc-boxen- immer erst im abstand von 5-15cm von den boxen hören. in ca. 5cm abstand kommt bei mir zu dem rauschen noch ein leichtes brummen.
das es eben jetzt in 'stillen momenten' bei aktuellen boxen doch so prägnant ist, auch zu dem preis, wundert mich halt.
ein freund hat noch kleinere und ältere boxen als die vom speedlink set, und da kommt glasklarer klang raus, und ein leichtes grundrauschen ist praktisch erst hörbar wenn man mit dem ohr am boxengitter klebt.
mit den stromkabeln kann ich auch nichts anderes machen, weil ich nicht soviele steckdosen habe.

@ soschautsaus
also meine boxen sind über boardsound angeschlossen, und das rauschen verändert oder vermindert sich auch nicht, wenn ich den stecker aus dem pc ziehe. das rauschen tritt einfach auf sobald die boxen strom haben. der sound kommt an sich sehr klar und ohne störungen oder verzerrungen raus.
die satelliten stehen ca. 50-60cm von mir weg.
wahrscheinlich habe ich auch einfach zu empfindliche ohren, und mir fällt der unterschied jetzt einfach zu stark zu den vorherigen boxen auf.
da ich jetzt auch kein vergleichs-system habe, kann ich nicht feststellen ob das so normal ist oder nicht. ich geh mal davon aus das es serienmäßig ist, und man wohl einfach allgemein nicht mehr von nem 40,00 euro system erwarten kann. ansonsten ist es wohl einfach nen glücksgriff.
gibt man das doppelte oder dreifache aus, werden wohl auch die boxen hochwertiger und das grundrauschen fällt geringer aus. da ich aber nicht unbedingt 120,00 euro fürs nächstbessere system und nur für pc-boxen ausgeben will, muss ich damit wohl einfach leben.

...das durch gute boxen dann auch ein rauschen 'besser' hörbar gemacht wird, ist ja wirklich deprimierend...  :-o


----------



## cartman78 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: störendes grundrauschen bei pc-boxen*

Das gleiche iss mir mal vor ein Paar Jahren aufgefallen als ich Aufnahmen mit meinem Mic machte.
In einer ruhigen Minute fiel mir ein eigenartiges Rauschen auf, was vorher nich da war.
Also mal kurz in die Lautstärkeregelung und das Mikrofon ausgeschaltet    , Rauschen weg, Mikrifon wieder an  , Rauschen wieder da (Schalter am Mic war auf aus).
Also versuch mal dieses Häkchen  unterm Mic in der Lautstärkeregelung zu killen und vielleicht rauschts ja n bisschen weniger.  
Was anderes fällt mir dazu nich ein, Schönen Tag noch...

Christian


Sorry, hab ich überlesen, die machen auch so´n Murks wenn sie garnich angeschlossen sind???????????????

Bei ner grossen Anlage würd ich jetz auf falsche Erdung tippen, bloss wie oder wo zur Hölle erdet man bitte ein 2.1 Boxenset???

Verstörte Grüsse!

Christian


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: störendes grundrauschen bei pc-boxen*

ist das rauschen auch da, wenn das set NICHT mit dem PC verbunden ist? wie weit ich der volumeregler dabei aufgedreht? kannst du das kabel des sets, das zum PC geht, komplett abstecken, und wenn ja: rauscht es dann immer noch?  und wenn du die kabel aufwickelst, rauscht es dann immer noch?


----------

